# accepter définitivement un certificat avec safari ?



## flos (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à vous,  j'utilise no-log.org pour ma messagerie et c'est pénible il faut sans cesse dire à safari que oui, il n'y a pas de probleme car il ne reconnait pas le certificat. Comment lui dire une bonne fois pour toute ? Dans les options j'ai essyé de cocher toujours faire confiance mais ça ne marche pas ... Y a plus grave dans la vie on est d'accord m'enfin ça finit pas fatiguer :sleep:  Merci


----------



## indesign (9 Octobre 2007)

flos a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,  j'utilise no-log.org pour ma messagerie et c'est pénible il faut sans cesse dire à safari que oui, il n'y a pas de probleme car il ne reconnait pas le certificat. Comment lui dire une bonne fois pour toute ? Dans les options j'ai essyé de cocher toujours faire confiance mais ça ne marche pas ... Y a plus grave dans la vie on est d'accord m'enfin ça finit pas fatiguer :sleep:  Merci



Dans préférence safari tu met toujours accepter les coockie


----------

